# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un rebaño de ovejas y cabras en el embalse La Loteta

## ivan-almeria

Cuando llegué a la carretera de el embalse había un rebaño cruzándola.

















Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Bien hecho, hasta encontraste la oveja negra.

----------

